

Interactive Data Visualization for the Web (a D3 book by Scott Murray) - mxfh
http://ofps.oreilly.com/titles/9781449339739/

======
aw3c2
I am a total javascript hater but reading just half of the "drawing with data"
chapter made me go to the order page (just to see the print edition is not out
yet). I really like the style.

seems like I will use d3 instead of gnuplot or gnumeric for even my simple
graphing needs in the future. so much control in easy ways and of course that
being automateble (as opposed to manually clicking in gnumeric). there might
be other ways with python etc but D3 looks fun and hip and dynamic and useful
for web stuff so I am sold.

~~~
alignedleft
Thanks for the kind words. My goal with this book is to make the content
friendly and approachable. If I can convert a single JavaScript hater, then I
have exceeded my own expectations. :-)

~~~
jufo
I'm having a quick read through (3 chapters so far) and I think it is
beautifully written. (quite a few broken images in the SVG parts of chapter 3
at present) Edit: just purchased the eBook, and the images are fine in the
PDF.

~~~
alignedleft
Thanks! Yes, I hope to get the images on the online version cleaned up, but
they should appear correctly in the ebook version.

------
jaytaylor
I've been looking for additional resources to learn more about how to create
nice visualizations, especially using D3. It seems to me that with D3 there is
a lot of power, but this comes at the expense of a proportionately steep
learning curve.

I've also found <http://gis.stackexchange.com> to be an excellent resource for
finding techniques and getting help with visualizations programming.

------
tlrobinson
This book is an expansion of his excellent D3 tutorials available here
<http://alignedleft.com/tutorials/d3/> (though now the free chapters from the
book may be a better resource)

------
joey_muller
D3 really is a powerful way to visualize data on the web. Check out the gold
standard of d3 charts, created by Mike Bostock: <http://bl.ocks.org/mbostock>.

------
davidrupp
Ebook, please!

~~~
aw3c2
looks available for purchase right on that site. No print yet though.

~~~
davidrupp
Oh, interesting. That's how new this book is; when I (immediately) went to its
page on O'Reilly, only the Print Pre-Order was enabled. Thanks for the update!

------
atestu
Are these 9 chapters all that there will be in the book? There's no details on
the product page…

~~~
alignedleft
No, there will be more chapters! We are just releasing the first 9 to start.

